# One more lionhead (sorta) in Lionhead Land



## TinysMom (Jun 18, 2007)

My day started out quiet.....

Enjoying the rabbits I already have....I realized I needed to pick up more hay and calf mana at the feed store. 

It was really going to be a simple task. In and out. Pick up some supplies, head to Walmart and head home. You know....your everyday sort of errands...

Right?

WRONG.

No.....I couldn't walk out of the store with just my calf mana and hay. I had to walk out with something else.....

Let me show you...






















For those who are wondering - I think those are mule ears and not rabbit ears. But the fur is soft....really soft. Never seen a mule feel so soft....

Anyway - here is the story of our new friend...

When we pulled into the feed store, we immediately saw rabbits outside in the heat. There was a double stack cage with several bunnies on the bottom and this guy on top. Even from the car, it was obvious that he was in heat distress. When we walked into the store, I found the owner (new owner) and told him the rabbits were in distress. To his credit, he did have them pulled out of the heat (sort of) and into the shed like building where they store the feed and hay and stuff. At least he was out of the direct sunlight. He also did have water...although he did not appear to be drinking it.

We got a bottle of cold water and started cooling him off. My biggest concern was cooling down those ears so he could get cool faster. While he did look like he wasn't in as much distress as he originally was in....he still was not doing well.

We also tried to cool down some of the other rabbits.

To be very honest...I found myself torn. I do NOT need another rabbit - especially a single mane CHESTNUT rabbit that is not at all near show quality.

But the more I looked at him and the more I saw the obvious distress on Amy's face at seeing a rabbit in distress....I realized that while I can not save them all - I could save this one.

So we did.

After we got him home - I finally checked and he was a boy. 

We are really NOT sure what he is besides 1/2 lionhead. Sometimes I think he's part mini-rex or rex because his fur is soft. Other times I think he's part flemish (let's hope it was mom who was flemmie) when he cocks his head to the side and I think I see some of Tiny's mannerisms in him.

I'm guessing by his actions that he's around 9 weeks old since he doesn't yet display certain parts...but I don't know.

I'm hoping someone who knows breeds better can come on here and help identify him. I'm partly wondering if he is chocolate chestnut as his undercoat looks more brown than black.

And with all that - here is his video..

Enjoy!

I'll upload more photos in a bit....and maybe even another video of him..






Peg


----------



## Pipp (Jun 18, 2007)

LOL! You guys!! You've got such huuuuge hearts. (Especially Peg!) Always room for one more. 

He's an amazing looking little bunny. He almost looks like he's part hare. 

I'll ask Pipp if she's ready for a boyfriend. Maybe she'll stop wanting to play with me ALL the time -- or at least when I'm sleeping. 

<insert BIG hug here> 



sas :biggrin2:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jun 18, 2007)

That's awesome Peg! And Amy, now, whose is he? Ha ha.


----------



## mambo101 (Jun 18, 2007)

So this is what happens when you cross a lionhead with a flemish giant.


----------



## undergunfire (Jun 18, 2007)

Well, Sas, Mr. Big Ears said he would LOVE tobe Pip's new man .


----------



## buck rogers (Jun 18, 2007)

With those huge ears he could be half bat, heehee!! Cute bunny glad he was so lucky to have you come along today.


----------



## undergunfire (Jun 18, 2007)

YOURS, or Alicia's, or Sas's, or Haley's, or SOMEONES......hahaha.



*AngelnSnuffy wrote: *


> That's awesome Peg! And Amy, now, whose is he? Ha ha.


----------



## mambo101 (Jun 18, 2007)

You need to pull a COD on that AOV.:biggrin2:


----------



## Spring (Jun 18, 2007)

:shock:!

I am in LOVE with this guy! What an awesome looking fella! I personally love the name Eyore for him.. hehe!

You guys must be blind.. he is MEANT for Pebbles!


----------



## mambo101 (Jun 18, 2007)

How about BATMAN!


----------



## undergunfire (Jun 18, 2007)

HE NEEDS YOU, Spring .



I think he needs everyone, hahahaha.



He deffinitely needs a REALLY great name. I think I just like names that are VERY different.


----------



## TinysMom (Jun 18, 2007)

ROFLOL

For those who aren't "into" lionheads and know....

a COD is a "certificate of development" with ARBA (American Rabbit Breeders Association)....it is what you register with them to try to get a new breed or a new color of an accepted breed through..

AOV is Any Other Variety - which is basically any color or breed (I think?) that doesn't have a Certificate of Development.

Lionheads are supposed to have small ears - almost like cat ears is the way the breed seems to be going....

Peg*

mambo101 wrote: *


> You need to pull a COD on that AOV.:biggrin2:


----------



## TinysMom (Jun 18, 2007)

I really think he should be Amy's......she's the one who really rescued him even though I'm the one who took him into "custody" so to speak after paying $10 for him....

Seriously, I thought Amy was going to cry (or was crying) about him and I told Art a bit ago, "I was really worried about Amy.."

Art's comment? 

"Amy wasn't the one *I* was worried about...."


I guess I was sorta pathetic as I stood there and worked on him and doused him with cold water....

Peg


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jun 18, 2007)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> I really think he should be Amy's......she's the one who really rescued him even though I'm the one who took him into "custody" so to speak after paying $10 for him....
> 
> Seriously, I thought Amy was going to cry (or was crying) about him and I told Art a bit ago, "I was really worried about Amy.."
> 
> ...


That is so sweeeeet. You are both angels! How about that?!


----------



## undergunfire (Jun 18, 2007)

I would love to have him....if only Ryan wouldn't want to kill me .

I really was about to cry. I was very afraid for the little guy's life...I just had a bad feeling that putting water on his ears wasn't enough and that he would have died after we left (if we left him there).



Well....now the little guy is safe. He just needs a name :biggrin2:!





*TinysMom wrote: *


> I really think he should be Amy's......she's the one who really rescued him even though I'm the one who took him into "custody" so to speak after paying $10 for him....
> 
> Seriously, I thought Amy was going to cry (or was crying) about him and I told Art a bit ago, "I was really worried about Amy.."
> 
> ...


----------



## TinysMom (Jun 18, 2007)

Since I know you guys want MORE pictures of those awesome ears...and the rest of that hunking body....

(I took these at the same time)..


----------



## buck rogers (Jun 18, 2007)

How about Echo the bunny for a name for the little guy!


----------



## TinysMom (Jun 18, 2007)

Part of me wants to name him "Riley" 'cause compared to what he had before - he's sort of "living the life of Riley" (you may need to be my age to get that). But the thing is.....I don't think I'll be keeping him. I keep looking down at him (Amy made him a pen and of course he's right by MY desk...) and telling myself, "He's only a rescue. I can't keep him. He's only a rescue. He isn't mine."

Uh huh.

That's going over really well with my heart and my head.

I'm getting ready to rehome a bunch of rabbits - probably this weekend (retiring bucks) and I am trying to find an excuse to give Art as to why he can't be rehomed yet (I sort of want to see what he grows up to be like). The only thing I can think of is...."he's not socialized enough yet..".

Anyone else have any suggestions? Amy????

Peg


----------



## undergunfire (Jun 18, 2007)

I could tell Ryan Morgan and the rescue have bonded quite well, then in a few months have them flown to me and...."OOPS....they became unbonded" :biggrin2:.



I though of two names. I am still looking around though:

Alfie or Alfi- "elf power".

Elvin - "elf friend".





*TinysMom wrote: *


> Anyone else have any suggestions? Amy????


----------



## TinysMom (Jun 19, 2007)

Well, Mr. Big Ears was NOT happy to get put in the carrier for bedtime. NOT at all....he scratched me up enough that I told him tomorrow he gets his nails trimmed....

Meanwhile, Drew is looking longingly at his pen and saying, "Can Drew come out to play?"

I told her that she could later on....like TOMORROW...

Just not at the same time he's playing..

Peg


----------



## NZminilops (Jun 19, 2007)

Woah...that is one awesome looking bunny. Cheggit those ears!


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 19, 2007)

Rob started laughing when he heard my name.


----------



## Hollie (Jun 19, 2007)

Bless, he's so cute! I'd call him Walnut 

You could pack him up and ship him over here to me!


----------



## pamnock (Jun 19, 2007)

What a cutie!

A chocolate agouti would have a ruby glow to the eye. The best place to check for chocolate as opposed to black tipping would be over the top of the tail. To me, he looks like a chestnut agouti in the photos.

Hard to guess at this age what he could possibly be. A Satin mix can have a very soft coat. Might also be a lop mix.

It'll certainly be interesting to see what he looks like as an adult!



Pam


----------



## undergunfire (Jun 19, 2007)

Haha, well you said you want a Lionhead.

He is a Lionhead....sorta .



*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Rob started laughing when he heard my name.


----------



## TinysMom (Jun 19, 2007)

Um wait.....I don't know that I can keep him that long!!!

ARG! 

Oh well - he's wanting out of his carrier so I suppose I can go and get him out...watch him thump at me and tear me up again w/ his nails. I promised him a nail clipping today after he drew blood last night.

Peg*

pamnock wrote: *


> It'll certainly be interesting to see what he looks like as an adult!
> 
> Pam


----------



## undergunfire (Jun 19, 2007)

If he was a lop mix andyou lop (push down the ears yourself) the ears, are you supposted to feel the ears wanting to rise again?

I will have to look up a picture of a Satin.

His huuuge ears andlargeback feethave to be a hint as to what mix he is, right?



*pamnock wrote: *


> What a cutie!
> 
> A chocolate agouti would have a ruby glow to the eye. The best place to check for chocolate as opposed to black tipping would be over the top of the tail. To me, he looks like a chestnut agouti in the photos.
> 
> ...


----------



## pamnock (Jun 19, 2007)

Lops generally do have HUGE furry, feet compared to their size, so it may be a clue.

Ear control can vary widely, and even some purebred lops have totally erect ears.

The Satin fur shaft is very narrow compared to a normal fur shaft. In a mix, the hair shaft is often narrower (but not as narrow as a purebred). However, in some cases, I've seen Satin mixes with very coarse coats. Rex mixes may also have very coarse coats.

Pam


----------



## TinysMom (Jun 19, 2007)

What I find so fascinating about him is that he frequently sits like this - with his back legs extended way forward like that. My lionheads don't sit like this -plus his back legs are HUGE while his front legs are much smaller and more normal sized. But it is almost like he has to sit with his back legs like this to feel comfortable for his body type?

Does that help at all?

Peg
*
TinysMom wrote: *


>


----------



## Haley (Jun 19, 2007)

I love the name Riley! I also like Elvin 

What Pam said about the big feet on lops- Max 2.0 who Im fostering is a big agouti lop boy. His feet look a lot like that pic, large and pushed forward like that.


----------



## pamnock (Jun 19, 2007)

*Haley wrote: *


> His feet look a lot like that pic, large and pushed forward like that.



The abnormal angle of the feet can indicate a defect in confirmation, such as hip dysplaysia.

Pam


----------



## Mollz (Jun 19, 2007)

Hes lovely, well done for rescuing him!

My dwarf lop Domino also has huge feet and also sits is a similar position, so he could be half lop :biggrin2:


----------



## TinysSis (Jun 19, 2007)

*watches video* For some reason I really like the name Sheridan for this guy . . or maybe Samson . . . don't ask me why, 'cause I dunno =^.^=

I wish I could keep him! But of course it would be too impractical right now to have a bunny in the apartment . . oh well . .


----------



## TinysMom (Jun 19, 2007)

Pam - are you talking about for the lop Haley mentioned or this guy?

I thought maybe there were other breeds that sit like this....?

What possible health consequences can come from hip dysplaysia?

Great - another bunny to worry about.....

:shock:

Peg*

pamnock wrote: *


> *Haley wrote: *
> 
> 
> > His feet look a lot like that pic, large and pushed forward like that.
> ...


----------



## polly (Jun 19, 2007)

He is lovely, you two are so nice to save him 

I wonder how big he will get.


----------



## maherwoman (Jun 19, 2007)

Wow...what I miss when I catch up on lost sleep! 

Riley (I LOVE that name) looks definitely like he could be part lionhead/part lop. Those big feet look JUST like my girls' feet. I don't often see them sitting like that, but they do sometimes sit funky with their back feet.

The soft fur (and even those ears) could definitely be lop. They're a bit different in shape than Flower's (a bit pointier on the end, though that could be the lionhead influence). Flower's fur is DREAMY soft...she's my softest girl, and she's DEFINITELY part lop. And both her and Trixie have those huge back feet (compared to front).

So, that's my thought on it. 

Oh, how I wish I could take him...but in September, I'll find myself suddenly with NINE buns...lol!! Hey, why not even it out with ten??

I'll talk to Danny and see what he thinks...not like we couldn't just throw him in with the group that'd be coming over! Hehe!!


----------



## Jenson (Jun 19, 2007)

I had a Rex girl who had a problem with her hip and used to sit like that. The vet thought she had dislocated it and it had popped back in on it's own but was still sore and swollen, so she had to have anti inflammatories, it soon cleared up though and she was fine.

I hope he's okay and just has a strange way of sitting. He's gorgeous!


----------



## undergunfire (Jun 19, 2007)

That would be neat! I would want to fight you for him though , haha.

I like the little guy. He is real full of life, but then when you pet him he lays down and lets you.....hrm....sometimes, hehe. 



*maherwoman wrote: *


> I'll talk to Danny and see what he thinks...not like we couldn't just throw him in with the group that'd be coming over! Hehe!!


----------



## maherwoman (Jun 19, 2007)

Hey...whatever you guys decide.


----------



## Michaela (Jun 19, 2007)

Ooooh so cute!! :biggrin2::biggrin2:

And Maddie really needs a friend.... shame he's on the other side of the Atlantic


----------

